# What truck would you have, just because you like it?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have always wanted a stone stock Dodge A100 like this one: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...HuZTuTHHsSGsAKjremxBA&ved=0CE0Q9QEwAg&dur=379




Slant six, 3 on the tree......and I saw several sell for a few hundred dollars, when I was young and didn't have a few hundred dollars. 


Who else?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is Joasis picture:
















I have been partial to these 4 door unimogs.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have to say, that is pretty neat looking. I am partial to Dodge Power Wagons also, the flat head 6, low geared beasts from the '50's, but that would do the trick also.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The Unimog's are sweet.

Guy down the street has one.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a lot of trucks I like actually

little red experess









Power wagon









M175 kaiser









F550 Turtle









Cxt









fj40


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Nice call on the slant six J. That is a cute truck as well. My wife would love something like that. Actually, she likes ford version (econline?). Always keeping my eye out for a for sale sign on a truck like that.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

A Land Rover Defender, 110 or 130 inch WB. Diesel, left-hand drive and AC. A roof top tent, a Dormobile or a flip-top for camping would be cool

I would also take a US legal and licensed four door Toyota Fj70, if they exist or could exist.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Toyota hilux diesel.


----------



## xlspecial (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd say 53 mercury 

with a 4bt cummins and a 6 speed


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

This in my burnt orange.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd love one of these too
but fuel mileage would be an issue, as well as parking


(mlvw)


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

i like this set up for weekends.................................. the 39 is my favorite.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

hughjazz said:


> I'd say 53 mercury
> 
> with a 4bt cummins and a 6 speed


Nice looking truck . Ever see any of the Fargo trucks. ( Canadian Dodge) 

Not sure how many people ever knew the Ford trucks where Mercury and Dodge where Fargo when made in Canada. Being we are close to the border here in Montana I worked on and saw a few over the years. :clap:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

hughjazz said:


> I'd love one of these too
> but fuel mileage would be an issue, as well as parking
> 
> 
> (mlvw)


Don't know if this was or not , but remember being in the Seabees and we had ones like this that had muliti fuel engines in them could run them on almost anything that would burn with a few adjustment to the engine, mainly diesel though.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The Canadian version of the M35 used a 8.2l detroit diesel, rather than the multifuel engine. (this is for ease of parts availability) 

Uses an allison auto
Power steering
Has heated rear 
4 batteries for ease of starting

:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I absolutely love my current truck.









So the only replacement I'd want is a newer one:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ford Raptor









Or Ford F-350 Diesel


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I absolutely love my current truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice:thumbsup:My kind of truck Angus.but I am a Ford truck guy :clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

a 54 chev with wood bed liner chopped chanelled and lowered:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a '71 GMC Custom Camper when I lived in Seattle. Looked identical to this, but green and white. I loved that truck. I wish I had kept it


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm actually still driving the truck I want. If I could, I'd take another one like it, showroom fresh.

Camper suspension package, snow plow prep group, 4x4... got 165,000+ on this one. She still runs great and has been a good ride since I pulled it off the lot.

This is by far my favorite Dodge body style.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Unimogs are beyond cool. But for a daily driver I'd take a SRT10












> I absolutely love my current truck.


Angus what monstrosity of a trailer do you haul with that dually? I use to have a dually van but parking it and putting tires on it was a nightmare.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> I had a '71 GMC Custom Camper when I lived in Seattle. Looked identical to this, but green and white. I loved that truck. I wish I had kept it




I had a '69 for a couple years in high school It was actually my autobody project for the one semester.


Looked like new one I sold it. $1100:bangin:


I bought it because my late Grandfather had one and it reminded me of him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I have two.

A Mini Cooper Truck, http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2425362/1972-mini-cooper

And a dodge powerwagon for me too,


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> a 54 chev with wood bed liner chopped chanelled and lowered:thumbsup:


Lately I've been liking the look of an early fifties 2 ton with a nice wooden flatdeck and stakesides


kinda like this, but has to be yellow or red.


----------

